# How to put Revolution on a feral??



## howsefrau32

My feral girl, Arwen, is very trusting of me, she will even let me pet her while she is eating. I always wait until she is done eating, so I can protect her from any other cat or critter that may come along and try to steal her food...which has only happened a few times, but I watch her. Anyway, I just became aware that drontal is available OTC, and am thrilled, since I have visibly seen tapeworms near her bum, and she has been very bloated at times, I can't wait to get the pills and worm her. I just took my indoor cat in for a check up and am going to get some Revolution from the vet but put it on Arwen, since she is outside all the time. It is summer more or less, already, here in FL, which means the fleas are here already. She is usually very clean for an outdoor kitty, but I have seen flea dirt on her, and obviously she has them, since she lives outside. I was curious on how I can quickly get this on her without her freaking. My cats HATE when I put the advantage on them and run, so I'm wondering how to get this on Arwen without her attacking me or running off. I've started moving her fur about, on her shoulder blades, to get her used to me ruffling up her fur, like I would do before administering the drops. I figure that is a start. I guess you just sort of have to do the super fast squeeze to get them all on there? LOL! Silly question, but I really want to keep this on her throughout the summer, to keep her more comfortable, but not quite sure how she will react. I guess maybe give her some raw meat or something extra tasty to her to distract her.....then I'm thinking that could be worse....she could become protective of the food and scratch me...though she never has done that. Just wondering if someone who does this for their ferals has any tips for me


----------



## LadyK

I've never done this but I'm curious as well. One idea I just had is to practice with an eye dropper and water so that she doesn't freak out if you do it with the Revolution. Maybe try that a few times to get her used to the sensation, and give high value treats or food when you are done each time?


----------



## Saly

Hello, I also started by sitting with my feral cat, patting her and ruffling her fur on her neck so she would be used to that. I got the revolution, cut the tip off completely with scissors so it would come out faster and was able to put it on her neck. Couldn't do it without cutting the tip completely off, because it took so long to squeeze it out - with cutting it more or less poured right out, and it worked!
SAlly


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Evening Primrose oil gel caps broken into their wet food will rid a feral of fleas. My friend would do that once a month during flea season.


----------



## howsefrau32

Mitts & Tess said:


> Evening Primrose oil gel caps broken into their wet food will rid a feral of fleas. My friend would do that once a month during flea season.


Really. I did not know this. I'm guessing you get these at a GNC or place like that? Good to know.


----------



## Zilla

Mitts & Tess said:


> Evening Primrose oil gel caps broken into their wet food will rid a feral of fleas. My friend would do that once a month during flea season.


How interesting! How many do you use for one cat?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy

Ya, this is interesting, I might just try to give some to ET as a preventive measure. I have been seeing some tiny little insect that hops, in ET's room. Frankly, I don't know what tick & fleas look like (_cross finger I never need to see these_). He doesn't like fish oil, olive oil, just hope he will like evening primrose oil, lol.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Mix it in with their soft food or baby food meat to get them to ingest it.


----------

